# The Olympics in London - Your views !



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I just wondered what others views are on holding the Olympics in London.



Personally I worry that we just aren't going to be up to the job.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Jen

I have to agree with you..... how long did it take to build Wembley?? and thats only one stadium 

it would be lovely if for once we could get it right, ahead of schedule and under budget........ Ok I have woken up from my dream now!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

It could be a huge embarrassment as a country.  I am thinking Wembley... The Millenium Dome...  New Year 2000 fireworks...

Its sad to say it but I feel might end up very ashamed as a nation.  I hope I am wrong.  My dp is quite appalled that I think like that but I can't help it


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jennifer 

I agree with you we can never get anything finished on time, so how are we going to get ready for the olymipcs in time. 

Chris


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

I also agree with u Jen ...... I forgot about the fireworks thing .... how embarrasing. 2012 seems an age away but it isn't really is it ....especially for such a mammoth task. I think it will all go hugely over budget just to get thing completed on time.

Xlaura


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I agree too, it's a waste of money for a start and I heard on the radio yest that they are putting the people of London's Council Tzx up to pay for it GRRRRRRRR!!!! 

Our country will be an embarassment as always!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I dont think it will be as i would expect it too be. I think that is because other countries put on such awesome shows, and im afraid i feel that this country by past faillures will just not get it right.

Saying that i do hope its finished on time. I always watch the olympics and love to support my country. and i would love to be there in person to cheer them on


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

DP thinks we will make a good job of it but it will cost us 4 times more than predicted          

Apparently we are already well over budget


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

What a waste of money for a pile of buildings only a small group of people will ever use and I bet most of those haven't done a days work in their lives - at least not on the cards.

The council tax payers of London are paying for it but get nothing in return not even free tickets for the games.................

By the end of 2007 I reckon the estimated cost will be £13.5bn (its already at £9.3bn) and by the time it happens it'll be around £20bn at least.  this government don't know a budget from a jam donut...mmm might start a poll

But am I bovvered.................yes I bloody am!!!!!!!!!      
Sheila


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

With the estimated costs already running at over £9.3 billion - over 300% above the original budget - where do you think the estimate will be at the end of 2007?


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

Too [email protected]@dy much!!! Now i know where all the free IVF money is going!!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

They always go over budget for things like this, and they usually end up a disaster. At the end of the day we are a tiny island trying to compete with huge countries like Australia and the US, so it's never going to be easy.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I totally agree Mac.

Be interesting to see how much of the finance is recouped after the Olympics.

Vicki x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

cleg said:


> is wembly finished ??


LOL where have u been!!!?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

What with this and the 79bn for Trident replacement, its no wonder the NHS is struggling really eh!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL debs - DO NOT get me started on the NHS and i know i work for them!!

Kate xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am horrified by how much over budget we are - Its a bl00dy disgrace.

We should concentrate on making our country better for everybody and leave the organising of exciting fun events to those who can manage it


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

On the other hand.... the press love to make a mountain over a mole hill.  There were loads of similar stories about Sydney and Athens and both of them were great!  The budget has changed because the first figure didn't include lots of the things that the second figure does include.  I think it is great to put on an event that lots of people right round the world participate in.  We shouldn't always expect other countries to host events like this.  Relatively speaking the UK is very rich and should therefore take its turn.

Just my point of view.  
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Sheila (May 28, 2002)

Fair comment Jen - why don't all the nations then contribute to a big pot and the Olympic committee (preferably not the dubious candidates we have at present) run the show with the name of the next host being drawn from a hat?  That way even the poor countries get to host the games and get some sporting infrastructure for afterwards too

Sheila


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

What a great idea...  do you think anyone has thought of it?  Perhaps you should email the IOC....

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------

